# Nanokontrol2 for Digital Performer (CC mode)



## holing (Sep 8, 2017)

I just got my new nanokontrol2 and I'm trying to configure it to work for Digital Performer but I couldn't figure out how to get it to work in CC mode. Here are the steps that I followed, please correct me if I'm wrong:

(Audio MIDI set up and surface control in DP are all set up)

1. press down "cycle" and "set" while plugging the USB into the computer

2. change the CC number using the Korg Kontrol Editor software

3. communication => write scene data

Are these steps correct?

Another thing: is it possible to get CC mode and the transport to work simultaneously?

Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nykendra Hebert (Sep 14, 2017)

It is possible to use CC mode while using the transport. You have to go to the command window in DP and assign the controls a midi value. For example, if you assigned the play button to CC8 in the Kontrol Editor, in DP's command window you have to also assign the play function to CC 8. That's how I am able to use the transport and CC mode simultaneously.

Best, 
Nykendra


----------

